# New guy! WIP Surreal Flower Garden



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey I have no clue how long i will be working on this. Just having fun really! I hope you like it.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Just an update!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I like it!!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool style, it seems to be quite your own. What's better than that? Nothing


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Not much time to work on it. But here was today's work put in.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

latest update!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

It's evolving nicely :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm I want to see it finished >.<


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Here is a bad photo, but i just wanted to update.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

better photo


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking good but it's still a little flat in some areas.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

this piece is most likely gonna struggle in that aspect. BUt lets see what it looks like when its finished before i start tampering too much wit hit. I still have alot of drawing to go.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Gonna have to deal with the bad photos for now until i can get a better camera. I'll do detail shots eventually.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Seeing more depth now. Looks good! :smile:


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

better photo


----------

